# Vampire-Zombie Furbots From Hell! (FurFright News, July â€™07)



## BelicBear (Jul 17, 2007)

Thereâ€™s only 3 months, 94 days, and 84 trillion nanoseconds until the 5th coming of FurFright! So grab a chili-cheese-dog smoothie and a party hat and get ready to put the â€œF-Uâ€ in fun! We took out the suck and loaded the con up with super-tasty furry shenanigans! Weâ€™ve got a big, beautiful hotel with a forest-like atrium to gather and hang out, a huge Dealersâ€™ Dungeon packed with some of the best artists in the fandom, two game rooms, a movie room, Masquerade, kick-arse fursuit parade & games, panels/classes, and more! So come party with your furry friends at FurFright! Youâ€™ll be glad ya did (and cry big emo tears on the LJ if you donâ€™t)!

In this issue:
1) *Artwork Needed*
2) *Want To Run a Panel, Class, or Discussion Group?*
3) *List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!*
4) *Volunteers Needed!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1) Artwork Needed (Before August 31st)!*

Want to have your artwork showcased on a badge, t-shirt, in the conbook, and more? Well, FurFright needs your furry, Halloween/horror-themed pics, short stories, and poems! Weâ€™ll be selecting many different designs, so submit as many pieces as youâ€™d like. WE NEED TO RECEIVE ALL SUBMISSIONS NO LATER THAN AUGUST 31! For more information about guidelines and formats, visit: http://www.furfright.org/art.htm (artwork) and http://www.furfright.org/written.htm (writing).
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*2) Want To Run a Panel, Class, or Discussion Group?*

Have you always dreamed of running a panel, lecture, or group discussion at a furry convention? Do you cry yourself to sleep at night, despairing that your dream might never come true? Well, stop your sobbing and come help us with our programming!

We need knowledgeable, talented people like you! If you have an idea for a furry and/or Halloween-themed panel, go here: http://www.furfright.org/panel.htm and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on the schedule. Programming is limited, and fills up fast, so contact us soon!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3) List Of Attending Artists/Dealers!*

Who will be gracing the FurFright Dealersâ€™ Dungeon? Only the best artists in the fandom, thatâ€™s who! But donâ€™t take my word for it, see for yourselves!

*Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer (**Guest Of Honor**), Dark Natasha, Heather Bruton, Michele Light, Brian & Tracy Reynolds, Diana Stein, Taurin Fox, Aura Moser, WingedSiamese, Skulldog, Fossil!!! , ScullyRaptor , White Wolf, Beerhorse, Wynd & Rein, Nduli, Yiffer, Tentaclefriendly, iCheetah, Tod Wills, Rusty Haller, Skyfire, Dragonâ€™s Lair, M&T Comics & Cards, Rainy Day, Paperback Exchange, Paw Designs, Coyote Moon Studio, Umgotts Studios, Regal Pewter, Alikâ€™s Cosplay â€¦and more!*

Howâ€™s that for starters?

So make sure you stop by and make our dealers feel welcomed, and get yourself some outstanding commissions, prints, and merchandise in the process!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*4) Volunteers Needed!*

Ever want to become a member of Team FurFright? Well nowâ€™s your chance! Join the rag-tag furry elite and help us build one of the best cons around! We need staff for Registration, Con Ops, Security, Fursuit Games, the Movie Morgue, the game rooms, and so much more. Drop us an email and weâ€™ll put you to work! Any/all help is greatly appreciated, so if you can lend a paw email our Volunteer Director Skippy at: gofurs2007 HAT furfright DHOT org
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright), FurFright YouTube (username: FurFright), and watch the furfright.org website!

*FurFright*
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
*October 19-21, 2007*
Waterbury, CT USA
*WWW.FURFRIGHT.ORG*

_*5 years, 500+ attendees, and ready to howl!*_


----------

